# Winter detail in Glasgow



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi all,

I thought I would share my experience with RGK Detailing in Glasgow. I saw some of his work from his website and also through detailing world and I decided to ask him to give my new TTRS the winter prep. The price was £120 which I thought was very reasonable. When I got the car from the dealers, it was covered in a wax finish that was put on hastily with white marks seen at the shut lines etc. So Richard got to work on my car and after about 6 hours, it was looking fabulous. I had a Permanon treatment on the paint and I have to say, the water beads off so well. He's treated the glass too and above 70mph, there's no need for front wipers (!) in heavy rain and the back window stays clear. After treating the wheels, the brake dust doesn't seem to cling onto the wheels as much. All in all, fantastic service from Richard.

Here's some quick pics after the job (when the rain came on!)


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

looks great and £75 cheaper than a similar detail I am having done next month


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

steem21 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I thought I would share my experience with RGK Detailing in Glasgow. I saw some of his work from his website and also through detailing world and I decided to ask him to give my new TTRS the winter prep. The price was £120 which I thought was very reasonable. When I got the car from the dealers, it was covered in a wax finish that was put on hastily with white marks seen at the shut lines etc. So Richard got to work on my car and after about 6 hours, it was looking fabulous. I had a Permanon treatment on the paint and I have to say, the water beads off so well. He's treated the glass too and above 70mph, there's no need for front wipers (!) in heavy rain and the back window stays clear. After treating the wheels, the brake dust doesn't seem to cling onto the wheels as much. All in all, fantastic service from Richard.
> 
> ...


Hi, where about is this in Glasgow. Your car looks very smart. Outstanding colour. Have you got a link to this detailer?


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Minty1. Thanks for the compliments - Sepang Blue (Pearlescent paint)...love it.

He's called Richard and here's his webpage:

http://www.rgkdetailing.com/

He covers all of Glasgow and Edinburgh and he's got everything he needs in his van. He came to my house and did an excellent job. Great follow-up service too...the windscreen has been a bit hazy after the Permanon treatment, called Richard, he got in touch with Permanon and he's coming back to re-apply the treatment in the dry for free.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

She looks very good steem , how long have you had the car?


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

I haven't had the car long - 3 weeks. I'm enjoying finding out just how different this car feels compared to my previous car, an Ibis TTS.


----------

